

How I built an MVP in less than 10 hours - senko
http://goodcode.io/blog/videopaste-mvp/

======
denibertovic
>People often talk about MVP when they’re really talking about a landing page
with a marketing copy and email gathering form.

So true... Let's hope that changes soon.

